# Rain



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

More rain tonight and tomorrow 1" to 4" possible. This is getting old fast.

I personally wish to thank the "rain doctor" Joe the jmic, for placing his curse on me!


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

well 
didnt you loose enough time w/ our spring connecticut rain?

or did you meet the HO that owns a magical house that didnt rain so you should have been there 3 weeks ago lol
ray


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Spring was awful wet. We were lucky at one point in the spring we were working in sand and rock. So things weren't to bad.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> More rain tonight and tomorrow 1" to 4" possible. This is getting old fast.
> 
> I personally wish to thank the "rain doctor" Joe the jmic, for placing his curse on me!


Nick , actually I asked for snow, but hey I'm still a novice at this weather crap, Anyways it's all good as long as it's a thorn in your side.:laughing: J/K


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

We have had plenty of rain here this week too.

A few inches just today, office work for me tomorrow. 
Did site visits today. 

Maybe next week will be better!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lots of rain and flooding here today. We are in the shop now doing some servicing and steam cleaning.


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

wind in texas,went parasailig yesterday with 4by8cdx in both hands.We will exchange it for some rain.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Ya see, ask for a nice day and you got one.:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Would you consider coming on the payroll as the resident witch doctor?

And I should say that it seems that everyday of my life is a "nice day" I've been blessed with a great life. That does include getting to know the men of the E&SW forum. Now if I could only make some money?


----------

